# Cassia's Litter & Noelani's Litter



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thought we would share some cuteness with everyone 

Cassia & Aero Spunks Babies

Cassia & Aero Spunk had babies November 21st, 2012 and it was a big litter. She has 8 little ones in total but alas 2 of the runts didn't make it the first week. She is happily nursing and caring for 6 now, 2 boys 4 girls!

Blaze Girl









Full Mask Girl









White Faced Patch Eyes Boy









Light Full Mask Girl









White Face Patch Eye Girl









Full Mask Boy









Noelani & Truffles Babies

Noelani & Truffles had babies November 22nd, 2012. She had 5 little ones in total but 1 little runt didn't make it the first week. She is a great mom and is happily nursing and caring for 4 now, 1 boy & 3 girls!

Girl 1









Girl 2









Girl 3









Boy









Enjoy the cuteness


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS! They are so cute! I love the blaze one! 
If only I were in Canada...


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Cute cute cute cute cute!
oh my goodness, who should I choose!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eeeeee, they're all adorable!! Congrats to you and the happy mommas! I think my favorite is Cassia's little patched-eye boy...It looks like he has heavy eyeliner on or something. :lol: Reminds me of ancient Egypt!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Seeing those pics makes me wish I had room for a third hedgie but I don't. They're all soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

EEEEP!!

If only there were a way to have a ferret nation double split into 3 levels...  

I would so add a third level onto my current FN if it didn't mean I'd have to use a little step ladder to get to the top level! HAHAHAH.

SUCH LITTLE SWEET STINKERS!!! GAH!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone  they are all precious little ones!

Lol Zor, I know you would if you could hehe


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So. Much. Cute! I couldn't possibly pick a favorite.  Congratulations!!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

I love the little blaze girl! gosh wish i could have another but my hubby would kill me! 

i live in alberta, would there be any way for me to possibly get one of your hedgie's in the future?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Cylara 



cthom said:


> I love the little blaze girl! gosh wish i could have another but my hubby would kill me!
> 
> i live in alberta, would there be any way for me to possibly get one of your hedgie's in the future?


Thank you 

It is possible yes, through shipping via a safe airline. Though this is only done in the warmer Canadian months. Also shipping can be expensive and not only that a little stressful on the hedgehog itself. So while it is possible, we usually recommend going to a local reputable breeder if you can, Nikki from Quills n Thingz is located in Manning, AB and frequents here often as "nikki". I am unsure if she is breeding still, so you would need to contact her for that part. Nikki would be the only breeder in AB I would recommend, she also makes an array of great hedgie accessories.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Thanks Cylara
> 
> Thank you
> 
> It is possible yes, through shipping via a safe airline. Though this is only done in the warmer Canadian months. Also shipping can be expensive and not only that a little stressful on the hedgehog itself. So while it is possible, we usually recommend going to a local reputable breeder if you can, Nikki from Quills n Thingz is located in Manning, AB and frequents here often as "nikki". I am unsure if she is breeding still, so you would need to contact her for that part. Nikki would be the only breeder in AB I would recommend, she also makes an array of great hedgie accessories.


yes actully my dear hudini has an igloo cover and sleeping bag from her  
but i dont beilive she is breeding anymore. 

my Dini is from a PJS pets and i really would liek to get one from a breeder in the future


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

cthom said:


> Hedgehog Grove said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Cylara
> ...


Excellent  Nikki's accessories are awesome.

If Nikki isn't breeding anymore and you'd like one in the future then it is possible. But of course only in the warmer months and with the understanding of the stress it can cause and the expense also. We have shipped once before and while that all went great with no problems, anything can happen.

Dini is very cute btw


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

ok that sounds great. i cant wate to see whittakers litter.

yes dini is my best friend. i come home from work and we snuggel and watch tv together and he falls asleep with me
he is the best friend anybody could ever ask for


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww thats cute 

Small update, everyone is doing fine can't believe how fast the week has gone and they will be 4 weeks old in a few short days. It's amazing how quickly time has flown by now we are allowed to handle them, my little babies will be going to their new homes in a matter of 4-5weeks.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So precious!! I'm so glad you shared them with us.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Babies are 6 weeks old now  Looking gorgeous as ever.

*Cassia's Babies*

Blaze Girl:









Full Mask Girl:









Patched Eyes Smudge Boy:









Little Full Mask Girl:









Patched Eye Smudge Girl (Staying):









Full Mask Boy: 









Momma Cassia:









*Noelani's Babies*

Dark Mask Heavy Snowflake Girl(Staying):









Beanie Girl:









Brown Heavy Snowflake Girl:









Dark Mask Heavy Snowflake Boy:









Momma Noelani:


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would love to take the Brown Heavy Snowflake girl, but unfortunately I live in Edmonton, Alberta. I too bought my first and only hedgehog from PJ's pets, and since have vowed not to buy another hedgehog (or possibly any animal) from there. I once walked into a PJ's to find their hedgehogs being fed hay...

Anyway, being 7 hours from Nikki (who I believe is breeding again in 2012!) it is, or will be difficult to get another little one from a breeder... I've tried to find a place close that will ship (the shorter the trip, I would hope the less the stress) but I really am not sure what to do.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Kuzukuzu27 said:


> I would love to take the Brown Heavy Snowflake girl, but unfortunately I live in Edmonton, Alberta. I too bought my first and only hedgehog from PJ's pets, and since have vowed not to buy another hedgehog (or possibly any animal) from there. I once walked into a PJ's to find their hedgehogs being fed hay...
> 
> Anyway, being 7 hours from Nikki (who I believe is breeding again in 2012!) it is, or will be difficult to get another little one from a breeder... I've tried to find a place close that will ship (the shorter the trip, I would hope the less the stress) but I really am not sure what to do.


Hi Kuza,

All the babies pictured are already spoken for before they were born unfortunately, so none are available.

Nikki is great and would be worth the trip up to her. We don't ship anytime except in the warmer Canadian months and even then we rather not ship at all. We have driven 19hrs to pick up some of our herd and then return home again. Driving isn't as bad of a trip as a flight would be.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would be very willing to drive up there; however, I don't have my license or a car. xD So I'd be relying either on my boyfriend's car (that has a few things horribly wrong with it) or my parents, who would definitely not drive me up there for a pet they don't even want.  So I guess I'll have to wait.  I've also considered taking in a rescue.  But I've always wanted a baby that's been raised properly. I'd love to see the difference it makes in their personality.


----------

